
Christchurch shooting: reports of multiple casualties after shooting at mosque - xbmcuser
https://www.theguardian.com/world/live/2019/mar/15/christchurch-shooting-injuries-reported-as-police-respond-to-critical-incident-live
======
xbmcuser
Multiple perpetrators multiple ied devices but as they are not muslim no
mention of them being terrorists which is what they are.

